# Blatta lateralis (roaches)



## ThrAwNy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

Does anyone has these feeder roaches? I got about 30 of them almost a month ago and I keep them at 80 temp and humidity at around 70% to 80%, they seem to be doing fine and the females have laid lots of oothecae, but the oothecae don't seem to be hatching.

I don't put anything substrates at the bottom could it be the problem?

Does anyone has experience with them?

Thanks,

JeAn.


----------



## Slan (Nov 12, 2006)

i think.. hmm. it takes about 90+ days (3 months) for the oothecas to hatch, never taken the eime.. but just wait.. and it will explode! =)


----------



## ThrAwNy (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow there going to be a lot of them by the numbers of oothecae there is now.

Thanks for the info I really appreciate it.

JeAn.


----------

